# My new Engie puppy!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, technically he's my sister's. She has been wanting a dog for forever, and I need another competition dog. I had originally decided on an English Springer Spaniel but then realized they are kind of big for traveling with. So Engie it is! I started looking for one to get within the next 6-8 months, but then a friend of mine turned this fella up. He was the show pick of the litter but has an undescended testicle so can't be shown, sadly. Well, sadly for his breeder! He's gorgeous, just about perfect and just what I like in a cocker. My sister is over the moon excited. We are going to Colorado to pick him up next month. 


Meet Baloo! He's 10 weeks here. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Too cute and your lucky day!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, look at that velvety little face!!!! I just love those little cocker faces, I just want to kiss them. That's one thing about our beloved poodles, they don't have a wrinkly, velvety little face even when they're little, do they? Well, maybe when they're really little, I got my two when they were 3 months old.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats! Very cute!!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

What a beautiful face! I love spaniels. Congratulations!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh he is cute but I wouldnt take one with an undescended teste. Just me. To much expense but if they gave him to me for free, I wouldnt turn him down. Some breeders look at every litter as money, birth abnormalities or not.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

He is adorable! When my husband and I were newly married (43 yrs ago!) we decided that life would be even more perfect if we had a puppy of our own, and as luck would have it, there was a English cocker breeder close by who had a little puppy available. That was Mugsy.Mugsy was such a wonderful smart puppy, and he was gorgeous. Soft silky fur, limpid eyes- and an endearing, adventurous nature- he was a perfect little fellow.
Enjoy your new fur baby.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, spaniel ears! The softest! I love spaniel ears for rubbing ,they always seem to appreciate it sooo much! Spaniel puppy clumsiness is the sweetest too, they are so eager! I'm 'puppy jealous' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Me and my sister are so excited. Spaniel puppies really are quite adorable...they are so clumsy and squishy and sweet.  

partial2poodles, it's the perfect situation for me. I get a show quality dog for my grooming competitions as well as an awesome pet, but I don't have to show him, which is not only expensive but time consuming. Him having a "defect" doesn't bother me at all. All of my competition dogs had or have "defects" that make them unshowable but are just fine for competition dogs. Trev had an underbite (and I did get him for free) and Raven also has an underbite. Both are however showable structure wise. 

As to fees for the dog, I have no problem supporting an ethical breeder. As far as I can tell without actually being with this breeder on a regular basis, she is as ethical and kind as they come. Considering how much money she probably spent on her dogs AND the fact that there were only 4 pups in this litter, she will not be even close to pulling even in costs. I sincerely doubt she is looking at him and his siblings as money.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!


----------

